# Arrows Stuck in 3d Target



## fatboy84 (May 15, 2006)

I broke out my 3d deer target Sat night.  Haven't shot it in a couple years, but figured if I was gonna bow hunt this year I might as well take some shots at it.

After I emptied my quiver I went to remove the carbon arrows, and 3 of them (the first 3 shot) were stuck.  I could not budge them.  Ended up having to take a small piece of board and place it ove the field tip and tap the arrow back so I could then pull it out.

There was brown material on the shaft when I removed them.

Never had this happen with my old bow and aluminum arrows.

My questions......

Has anyone else ever experienced this?
What is teh best trick to prevent them from sticking again?
What is the best way to remove them?


----------



## GA_sponge (May 15, 2006)

The best way that I've found to prevent it is to rub bar soap all over the front quarter of the arrow. Something like Ivory will work well.

I keep all of the little bars of soap from hotels that I stay at. Works awesome.

- Dan


----------



## huntnnut (May 15, 2006)

Car wax/polish works also.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (May 15, 2006)

If left outside a couple years they tend to harden, Same thing happen to me. After I shot the poor thing to death, I got lazy and left it out. Freezing might not be good for it???


----------



## reylamb (May 15, 2006)

Carbon arrows and most 3D targets, Rineharts being the exception, are usually hard to pull.  The soad trick has been the cheapest way i have found to help.


----------



## fatboy84 (May 15, 2006)

NorthGaBowhunter said:
			
		

> If left outside a couple years they tend to harden, Same thing happen to me. After I shot the poor thing to death, I got lazy and left it out. Freezing might not be good for it???



After use, I always put mine back in my basement.  Can't say it is the optimum temp, but at least it does not freeze.

Gotta say though, I like to have thrown my back out trying to get those things to let loose.  I laid the target down and stood on it and pulled and they wouldn't budge.


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 15, 2006)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> After use, I always put mine back in my basement.  Can't say it is the optimum temp, but at least it does not freeze.
> 
> Gotta say though, I like to have thrown my back out trying to get those things to let loose.  I laid the target down and stood on it and pulled and they wouldn't budge.


If you guys had ever seen Darin then you would know they must have really been in there...He's a rather large/strong individual! 
Cheap Hotel soap is the best IMO...of course I wouldn't want to use it on any hunting arrows...they will smell to good


----------



## fatboy84 (May 15, 2006)

Taylor Co. said:
			
		

> If you guys had ever seen Darin then you would know they must have really been in there...He's a rather large/strong individual!
> Cheap Hotel soap is the best IMO...of course I wouldn't want to use it on any hunting arrows...they will smell to good




Trey,

I had the target laying down and standing on it with both feet while pulling and could not budge them.  

My dadgum back was hirting yesterday and it finally hit me why.


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 15, 2006)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Trey,
> 
> I had the target laying down and standing on it with both feet while pulling and could not budge them.
> 
> My dadgum back was hirting yesterday and it finally hit me why.


MAN!!! Them Allegiance's will sho nuff sling an arrow!
Take care of that back use some soap on'em you can wash off any scent later....a tip though put soap in a container so that it don't get all over things inside your hip quiver. If the soap gets on things and with sweat could cause you some other injury!


----------



## hiawatha (May 15, 2006)

The reason for this is heat generated by friction melts the foam target material to the arrow. As you use your target more your arrows should become easer to pull, at least in the "broke-in" areas. There are several things on the market to aid in arrow removal. The "Lube Tube" is one. This one works great. You can use vegtable oil instead of the petroleum base oil that comes with it in order to reduce odor. You just dip your arrow in this little tube, the first 2 to 3 inches is coated with lubricant and this kills the friction/heat problem. Soap works too but possibly not as good. An arrow puller/ grip aid helps too. Some people say to try to twist the arrow as you pull it. Good luck It'll get easer instead of harder.


----------



## reylamb (May 16, 2006)

hiawatha said:
			
		

> The reason for this is heat generated by friction melts the foam target material to the arrow. As you use your target more your arrows should become easer to pull, at least in the "broke-in" areas. There are several things on the market to aid in arrow removal. The "Lube Tube" is one. This one works great. You can use vegtable oil instead of the petroleum base oil that comes with it in order to reduce odor. You just dip your arrow in this little tube, the first 2 to 3 inches is coated with lubricant and this kills the friction/heat problem. Soap works too but possibly not as good. An arrow puller/ grip aid helps too. Some people say to try to twist the arrow as you pull it. Good luck It'll get easer instead of harder.


The vegetable oil works.  I highly recommend never twisting the arrows to get them out, that can fracture the fibers on carbon arrows internally which could cause failure of the shaft near the tip, ie the part closest to the wrist on release.


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 16, 2006)

reylamb said:
			
		

> The vegetable oil works.  I highly recommend never twisting the arrows to get them out, that can fracture the fibers on carbon arrows internally which could cause failure of the shaft near the tip, ie the part closest to the wrist on release.


Glad that you pointed that out...Never twist carbon shafts.


----------



## kbotta (May 16, 2006)

Great advice!


----------



## hiawatha (May 16, 2006)

Thanks, I haven't tried twisting the arrow and after this info I don't think I will.  Thanks again.


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 17, 2006)

hiawatha said:
			
		

> Thanks, I haven't tried twisting the arrow and after this info I don't think I will.  Thanks again.


Also if you are shooting with folks that you don't really know that well...and you are keeping score and they are pulling....watch that they don't twist any shafts. I also encourage everyone to check their shafts prior to shooting...safety keeps it fun!


----------



## cowboyron (May 17, 2006)

Swipe your wifes Pledge furniture polish and spray on your shafts. It works well on aluminum but don't know about carbons.


----------



## GaBear (May 20, 2006)

Use The Turtle Wax Clear Tire Polish. Dab A Little On A Sponge And Wipe Your Arrows Down ( About 4 or 5 Inchs) With It. The Silicone In It Will help Keep Them From Sticking.


----------

